# intake plenum



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

has anyone heard anything about this yet???? do u get any gains if so how much???? how hard is the install??? all i know is u have to get another strut bar... was gonna buy an ECU but was told to wait a couple of months cause strictly z is coming out with their own ECU taking modified parts into consideration....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

This is a touchy subject... There are good things said... bad things said... 

:looks around:

Take a look at the TEchno Square ECU. We are having one put on our show car on wednesday. Its done wonders to the car's we have seen dyno charts of with one. 

As far as the plenum. People are either ALL about it or not at all.


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

The plenum is a great addition...adds 15-20HP...It is true that it is considered a touchy subject...but if installed correctly, you would not have any problems...The plenum cost about $500 + shipping and handling...The plenum adds air flow through the rear cylinders and forward...It has an increase below 4000RPM..which is minimum..but after 4000RPM...the increase of HP is tremendous...

I gave you the link for the techno square ecu...I would rather get that until all the bugs of the Nismo ECU has been worked out..because from the reviews of the japanese Nismo ECU...it has been wonderful...

If you wanted my honest opinion...get the Plenum and Techno square ecu (unless u plan on waiting for Nismo)


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

how hard is the install????? hours????


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

It isnt a very long instal. 2 - 3 hours if first timer with this type of mod.

You have to look into seeing if it is worth the money for you. You may beable to do something that will give you much more HP with the mods you have already.


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

well im waiting on results from ECU testing and dyno's so right now its either flywheel, cats or plenum and I can get two of them... i can install the cats and the plenum which is why i was looking at that....so i save some money there but the flywheel i cant do but from the looks of things waiting too long on the ECU may not be safe if i get too many bolts ons....


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

It's never hard to do anything if u have the right tools and knowledge


----------

